# Razor HD digiscope setup



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

I am planning on buying the Razor HD spotter for my elk hunt this fall. I would like to get it also set up for digiscoping. My question is what is the best setup? The vortex adapter, or another adapter. I would like to use it with my point and shoot, camcorder, and dslr.
Thanks


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

I do not have the Razor HD, but I own the Skyline ED. I have the vortex digital camera adapter, and I use it with a sony point and shoot camera. My camera shoots video in 720p and I have been very pleased with the results. 

As far as using with a DSLR or a camcorder, I'm not sure my mount would work with that, although it may be different with the mount for the Razor. I think you will find that a good point and shoot with video capability may be better for using in a hunting environment vs. a bulky DSLR or camcorder though. You will want a point and shoot with an optical zoom less than 4x.

Eagle Optics website has some great tips for digiscoping...


----------

